# Pc geht nach 15 Min WoW aus.



## Wagga (12. September 2009)

Hallo
Seit ca. 1 Woche geht der PC nach 15 Min  wow einfach so ohne BSOD oder Fehlermeldung aus.

CPUtemperatur IDL 38-45 Grad
GPUtemperatur 80- 90 Grad.
Bei WoW 91 Gras GPU 55 Grad CPU.

Ich denke es liegt zu 75% an der Graka, wollte mich aber nochmals vergewiesern, nicht das ich sie umsonst hinschicke.
Hat jemand eine andere Idee, oder bestätigt ihr dies, danke im voraus.

LG Wagga


----------



## Nebola (12. September 2009)

Das könnte die Notabschaltung zur Vorsicht wegen Überhitzung sein, bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Mach deinen Rechner an der Seite auf, nimm nen Ventilator lass ihn auf voller Stufe rein blasen und geh zocken.

Dann sag ob der immer noch ausgeht, weil die Graka dürfte dann eig net so warm werden.

Welche Graka hast denn ?

Edit: Wieso zu 75% sicher ? Eig gibt es nur 50% sicher, entweder ja oder Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (12. September 2009)

_Er hat eine 4850 - ich persönlich würd auch auf die Graka-Tippen..90°C sollten noch gehen sind aber auf lange Sicht nicht gut _


----------



## Dagonzo (12. September 2009)

Also wenn die Graka überhitzt geht der Rechner nicht aus, sondern bleibt hängen. Ausserdem sind 90°C nicht unbedingt extrem viel. Wenn ein Rechner einfach so ausgeht, kann es am Netzteil liegen.


----------



## Wagga (12. September 2009)

Also doch eher das Netzteil?
Leider kann ich es nicht testen.
Ich dachte das Netzteildefekte sich dadurch zeigen, das der Pc einfriert.
Also was sollte ich machen?
Um es zu testen, ein neues Netzteil kaufen?

MFG, Wagga


----------



## Nebola (12. September 2009)

Mach erstmal was ich oben geschrieben habe, wenn nach ner halben Stunde oder so nix passiert liegt es an der Graka Temp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (12. September 2009)

Du könntest mal mit Everest Home Edition nen Lasttest fahren. Das hat im Menü irgendwo die Möglichkeit, auch die Spannungen zu loggen. Und dann gibst du bescheid, wie hoch die Schwankungen sind.
Grafikkarte vermute ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt. Denn dem Bios ist die Graka ziemlich wurst. Der Rechner lässt die schmoren, so lang sie will oder so lang sie kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kannst ja mal Furmark reinhauen. Sollte es irgendwie mit der Graka zu tun haben, dann sollte da gleich Zapfenstreich sein. Aber auch wenn es das Netzteil ist, dann wird da bald aus sein, weil da zieht sie richtig Saft aus der Dose. Aber mach erstmal nen Log der Spannungen unter Last mit Everest Home Edition.


----------



## Wagga (13. September 2009)

Ok, ich werde es morgen testen und dann  Bescheid sagen.
Entweder Netzteil oder Graka?
Graka ist ne Club3D 4850 512 GDDR3 RAM gekauft 01.08.2008.
Netzteil ein XILENT Power 600Watt gekauft 2006.

MFG, Wagga


----------



## Dagonzo (13. September 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Mach erstmal was ich oben geschrieben habe, wenn nach ner halben Stunde oder so nix passiert liegt es an der Graka Temp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie schon geschrieben, eine zu warm gewordene Graka lässt den Rechner nicht ausgehen. Das wäre ja mal was ganz neues und das hat auch bestimmt so noch niemend erlebt. Entweder das Bild friert einfach ein oder Grafikfehler erscheinen auf dem Bildschirm. Aber ausgehen tut der Rechner ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## Nebola (13. September 2009)

Na, hatte mal irgendwas gehört das wenn es zuwarm wurde zur Vorsicht abschaltet, dann habe ich mich glaub ich vertan und es war vllt der Prozessor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Egal weiß ich gerade nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (13. September 2009)

Mmh...also ich glaube nicht. Ich schau nachher mal im Bios unter Healthstatus. Da ist aber glaub nichts von wegen Graka dabei. Und wenn da nichts dabei ist, dann schaltet auch nichts ab.
Müsste dann höchstens über den Treiber laufen. Machbar wäre es ohne Probleme, daß ich z.b. über Software bei zu hoher Temps den PC runterfahre.


----------



## Dagonzo (13. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Müsste dann höchstens über den Treiber laufen. Machbar wäre es ohne Probleme, daß ich z.b. über Software bei zu hoher Temps den PC runterfahre.


Richtig, aber er schreibt ja nichts von runterfahren, sondern das sich der Rechner abschaltet. Heisst also für mich von eine auf die andere Sekunde einfach aus die Maus^^


----------



## Klos1 (13. September 2009)

Stimm auch wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (24. Oktober 2009)

Genau Dagonzo hat es richtig erklärt.

Ich spiele WoW und nach 15- 120 Min geht einfach der PC aus.
Bildschirm schwarz. Komplett aus.

Netzteil wurde ersetzt nur werkelt ein Bequiet Straint Power 600 W
Dies erhöhte die Zeit von 15 min - auf 120 Min.
Die Ausfallzeit hat sich reduziert.
Ich werde noch weitere Tests fahren.
Jemand noch ne Idee?
An der CPU kanns nicht liegen?
Unter Last (WoW) 
Core 0 5%
Core 1 20%
Core 2  3%
Core 3  0%

Temps:
35-45 Grad.

IdL:
0: 40°  2%
1:42°   9%-25%
2:35°   3%
3:38°   3%
Denke aber nicht das es an der CPU liegt.
Die Temps sagen grüner Bereich.
Spannung: VID: 1.2500V
Takt: 2666MHZ
Revision: G0
Daten aus Core Temp 0.99.4
Werde 3D-Mark 06 laufen lassen!
Danke im voraus.


> Similar systems
> Your system compared to 13 similar system configurations
> All systems
> 
> ...


http://service.futuremark.com/home.action;...B7AF400F3A492E0
Wenn der Link nicht geht klick[attachment=9333:home.action.htm]
Bei 3D-Mark 06 Basic (Freeware) ist er bei allen auswählbaren Tests nicht abgestürzt.
Und nun?


----------



## Wagga (25. Oktober 2009)

Nach ca. einer Stunde WoW vorher mit alten Netzteil 15 Min geht der PC einfach aus.

Automatisch neustart ist deaktiviert.
Kein Bluescreen, nichts.
Einfach aus.
Jemand noch einen Tipp.
Auf alle anderen Teile vom PC bis auf Netzteil habe ich noch bis 08/2010 garantie.
Könnte auch was austauschen lassen, müsste nur wissen mit was ich anfangen sollte.
Graka an Alternate zuschicken? Reklamieren?

MFG, Wagga

Ich werde Memtest durchlaufen lassen!
Danach habe ich keine Idee mehr!

Was wurde bis jetzt gemacht:
Bluescreen autoausschalten, überprüft aus.
Netzteil von XILENT power 600W Baujahr: 2006 ersetzt am Freitag durch:

be quiet! Straight Power E6 600W?.
Festplatten defragmentiert!

Noch geplant:
RAM mit Memtest86+ testen.
Temperatur im BIOS nachgucken.

Hier die *BIOS*-Werte:


CPU-Temp: 32 °C
MB-Temperatur: 43°C
CPU-FAN SPEED: 2045 RPM 
CPU Q-FAN CONTROL: DEAKTIVIERT -> Aktiviert eingestellt! Seit heute!
Classis FAN SPEED: N/A
""               2 SPEED: N/A
Power FAN SPEED: N/A
VCORE-VOLTAGE: [1.200V]
5 V VOLTAGE: [3.200V]
12 V VOLTAGE: 5.040V]
Chassis Q-FAN Controls [Deaktiviert]-> Aktiviert
Das sind die BIOSwerte bei: Systeminformationen
Bisos von Mainboard:  Asus P5E (Urversion) Kein Update!
GPU-Z Sensorlogs:
Vom 18.10.2009:[attachment=9339:GPU_Z_Sensor_Log.txt]
Vom : 24.11.2009:[attachment=9340:GPU_Z_Se...20091024.txt]
Die Temperaturen sind am Anfang die IDL-Werte (Windowsbetrieb)
Danach WoW Werte 90-114 Grad.
Doch die Graka?

Danke im voraus!
Bitte um Hilfe!


MFG, Wagga


----------



## Wagga (25. Oktober 2009)

Mit 100 Prozent Lüftereinstellung ist die Temp auf 86 Grad

Ist aber keine dauerhafte Lösung, besonders nicht für den nächsten Sommer.
Sollte ich reklamieren, oder denkt ihr es liegt nicht daran?
Will nur vermeiden das ich das falsche einschicke was eigentlich nicht defekt ist.
Aber mit der Graka scheint was von anfang an nicht zu stimmen.
Das fiel mir erst heute auf.
Anfangs war sie bei 80 Grad im IDL und Last.
Jetzt 80 IDL und 114 Last bei 50 % Lüftereinstellung.
Als es noch keine Probleme gab, wars mir egal.
Aber so langsam nervt es.
Danke im voraus,
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Wagga (25. Oktober 2009)

Seit dem ich bei der Graka die Lüftergeschwindigkeit von 50 auf 100% erhöht habe, kann ich bis jetzt 1,5 h ungestört WoW spielen.
Ich denke ich habe das Problem gefunden, es liegt an der Graka, die wird zu heiß und knallt dann sicherheitshalber den PC aus.
Ist zwar komisch aber ich denke das ist das Problem.
Wie siehts aus mit dem Rückversand bei Alternate?
Hat damit jemand erfahrung?

Danke im voraus!


----------



## Rethelion (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich würd Alternate einfach mal anschreiben und nachfragen ob sie dir die Karte ersetzen oder reparieren können. 
Wäre die Karte defekt würden sie sie wahrscheinlich ohne Probleme ohne Probleme tauschen, aber bei Temperaturproblemen bin ich mir nicht sicher.
Also einfach mal das Formular hier ausfüllen und abwarten was sie zurückschreiben: https://www.alternate.de/html/myAlternate/u...ailservice&

Wenn Alternate aber die Karte nicht tauschen will kannst du auch die Wärmeleitpaste erneuern, evtl bringt das auch schon was.


----------



## Wagga (25. Oktober 2009)

Ginge auch Wärmeleitpaste von der CPU, davon hätte ich welche noch da.
Oder muss das spezielle GPU-Wärmeleitpaste sein.
Und geht das wie bei der CPU?
Ich habe eine Anfrage an Alternate geschickt, mal sehen was sie sagen.
Ich rechne auch damit das ich mir eine neue Graka kaufen muss.

MFG, Wagga


----------



## Wagga (25. Oktober 2009)

Sollte ich mir dann in dem Fall die 4870 holen oder gleich die 4890 oder gar die 5850?
Max. 250 Euro, mehr nicht. Eher 150-200 Euro.


----------



## Wagga (26. Oktober 2009)

Sollte ich mir dann in dem Fall die 4870 holen oder gleich die 4890 oder gar die 5850?
Max. 250 Euro, mehr nicht. Eher 150-200 Euro.

Mit dem FAN-anstieg von 20% auf 100% hielt der PC von 19:55 bis 23:45 durch.
Eine Erhöhung um 3 Stunden, im vergleich von vorher.
Also zeigt es doch das es an der Graka liegt.
Temperaturen von 80-104 Grad.
Stark Schwankend: Meistens 86-90 Grad.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Ogil (26. Oktober 2009)

Naja - die Temperaturen sind auf keinen Fall normal, irgendwas stimmt da nicht. Ati-Karten werden zwar meist ein Stueck waermer als NVidia-Karten aber 90-100 Grad sind einfach zu viel.

PS: Wenn Du bei Ati bleiben willst wuerde ich da schon die "neue" nehmen.


----------



## Wagga (26. Oktober 2009)

Die 4890 ?
Oder meinst du 5850?
Ich kaufe mir nur eine neue wenn ich die 4850 nicht ersetzt bekomme.
Ansonsten nehme ich noch die Ersatzkarte und rüste erst auf wenn WoW mit der Karte nicht mehr geht.


----------



## Wagga (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde morgen die Graka zu Alternate einschicken.

Welche Graka würdet ihr interessehalber für Wow auf Ultra z.B.: Empfehlen?
CPU: Q6700 @ 2,66 GHZ
2x2048 MB Corsair DDR2-800er RAM
Auflösung: 1680x1050 Wide
Die 4850 schafft Wow mit 50-70 FPS auf Mttel/Hoch (WotLK)
Nur interessehalber für 2010, wenn ich mir da ne neue holen sollte.
Wenns nicht dann schon wieder neuere gibt.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Oktober 2009)

Die 5770/5750 sollten da eigentlich genügend Leistung bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (26. Oktober 2009)

_Hm , ne 4870 reicht da immernoch vollkommen aus - obwohl ich eher zur 5770 greifen würde.._


----------



## Shefanix (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich auch, grade wegen DX11 - falls man das doch irgendwann mal benötigen könnte :>


----------

